# NEED SOMEONE TO ADOPT BABY PIGEON!



## AliciaShaffer (6 mo ago)

I live in Las Vegas & they consider pigeons pests & will not help anywhere!
This little guys is blind (I believe in both eyes) has a bad foot & hurt his wing.
I believe he is disabled & the mother threw him out?
Maybe hurt his wing when he fell, he also had a peck or cut on his beak that has since healed but head was covered in blood.

I've him for almost a week, he’s grown so much in this time.
I believe he’s about 2/2.5 weeks.
Strong will to live, spunky little guy, great eater!

I am looking for anyone in the Las Vegas area or surround area that can keep him.
I don’t want to euthanize him, especially after saving his life & he’s so deserving to live!
But that’s the only “help” people are offering. 

Please email if you can help!!!

[email protected]


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

If you use Facebook, you might also try posting on Palomacy's page there for anyone who might be willing to adopt the bird.



> Join Palomacy’s Facebook Group
> Need help with a pet or rescued pigeon or dove? Please join our Palomacy Facebook Group and post your photos, questions & location to find support from fellow pigeon & dove rescuers & adopters. (Note: We are against the breeding and use of birds, whether for racing, meat, show, “release”, etc. We are a rescue & adoption community!)


http://www.facebook.com/groups/Palomacy


----------

